# No flush feeling with cjc1295/ipam



## IpamorelinGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

quick backround-so 3 months ago I started my cycle of cjc1295noDAC/ipam 100/200 mcg twice a day  but about 1 month in my supplier was held up on my reorder for almost 2 months and I just recieved my package last week and started again ..now exactly 1 week into restarted cycle I do not expierience any flush feeling when administered as I had previously felt when taking the same dose at the same times as before... again this is same supplier i had been using..is it possible that this batch is trash or underdosed or does it need to build back up in my system for a few more weeks to get that flush feeling again when being administered ?I know all who take do not feel this side effect  but it seems I am someone that does..so basically question is if the cjc1295/ipam is good and you are someone that does get the flush side effect should you feel it on the very first shot or does it it need to build up for abit in the body?and is it the cjc1295noDAC or the ipamorelin that gives off this flush feeling or both combined?thankyou


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 22, 2022)

I thought the flushed effect was an immune/histamine response and once injected a few times, the body is like "whatever."  Same thing with MT2 and turning red and/or getting nauseous.  Maybe I'm remembering wrong... was pretty heavy into it on Dat's.  I've never read or heard it mentioned that a peptide's efficacy should be tied to its flushing effect.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Send it off to have it tested and stop playing a guessing game


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 23, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I thought the flushed effect was an immune/histamine response and once injected a few times, the body is like "whatever."  Same thing with MT2 and turning red and/or getting nauseous.  Maybe I'm remembering wrong... was pretty heavy into it on Dat's.  I've never read or heard it mentioned that a peptide's efficacy should be tied to its flushing effect.


Not in my case.  I used that stuff for 3 months and had flushing/migraines after every injection.  I refused to purchase any more because I thought it was bullshit to get a headache from something that "should" help.

EDIT:  Now, I do have allergies and an alleged undetermined auto-immune disorder that makes me react to things randomly.


----------

